
Ask HN: What is the wiki software used at golden.com? - throwaway13000
I have been searching for a good looking wiki software for some months. It seems like golden.com fits the bill for me. (Eg: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;golden.com&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Dashblock). I like the fonts and buttons etc. I am using mediawiki for my site but I have not seen good skins for it.<p>Any one here where or which wiki software&#x2F;UI themes are being used by golden.com?<p>Thanks!
======
judegomila
We built it from scratch.

